# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Çfarë mendoni për fenë mormone?

## wittstar

A e keni lexuar biografine e Xhozef Smithit,
       A e keni lexuar librin mormon ( ne anglisht = The book of Mormon)
       Ju ftoj te lexoni biografine e Xhosef Smith dhe librin mormon dhe te shprehni ndjenjat dhe
       mendimet qe ju ngjallin ato libra

----------


## S.S Skenderbeg

Shiku be djal mise sa fe lindin njeriu ska kho per mi dit.  :sarkastik:  

mefal shkrimin

----------


## wittstar

Behet fjale per shpetimtare te Kristianizmit.

----------


## Astrit77

Wittstar!

 Nuk e di ne i perket kesaj feje apo jo. Une e kam lexuar librin e tyre "Librin e Mormoneve" jo te terin, ne gjermanisht, ku fliste mbi historine e vajtjes se dy fiseve izraelite ne amerike ne shekullin e pare dhe per luftrat qe zhvilloheshin midis tyre.

 Une mendoj se mormonet shkelin drejt per drejt urdherin e Jezu Krishtit qe jane edhe fjalet mbyllese te Bibles, Zbulesa 22:18:

*18  Unë i deklaroj kujtdo që dëgjon fjalët e profecisë së këtij libri, se nëse ndokush do ti shtojë këtyre gjërave, Perëndia do të dërgojë mbi të plagët e përshkruara në këtë libër.*

 Ata jane fajtor per shtimin e dickaje tjeter te Fjales se Perendise dhe jane ne rrezik te drejtperdrejt. Prandaj ne se ti shoqerohesh me ta largohu menjehere nga ata, perndryshe je i ekspozuar ndaj nje rreziku te madh.

 Me dashuri, ne Zotin e lavdishem, Jezu Krishtin!

----------


## Matrix

> Behet fjale per shpetimtare te Kristianizmit.



NO COMMENT!!!

----------


## wittstar

Astrid 77 shkruan
  "Nuk e di ne i perket kesaj feje apo jo..
Ata jane fajtor per shtimin e dickaje tjeter te Fjales se Perendise dhe jane ne rrezik te drejtperdrejt. Prandaj ne se ti shoqerohesh me ta largohu menjehere nga ata, perndryshe je i ekspozuar ndaj nje rreziku te madh."

   Astrid  une i perkas fese Mormone qe prej me teper se sa nje dekade , dhe jam shume i qete ne shpirtin tim per rrugen qe ndjek,dhe te ftoj dhe ty e te gjithe shqiptaret(apo kedo tjeter njeri i cfaredolloj nacionaliteti apo feje qofte) qe ta lexojne me zemer ne dore librin Mormon,ashtu sic duhet te lexojne me zemer ne dore Biblen.
Aty fshihen thesare te pacmuara per shpirtin

Me dashuri, ne Zotin e lavdishem, Jezu Krishtin!

..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...............
   Iniciativa per te terhequr vemendjen e bashkeatdhetareve ndaj fese Mormone eshte nje iniciative personale e Wittstar.Po ashtu komentet e ketushme apo te mevonshme te mijat mbi fene mormone ne kete forum jane thjesht komente personale (te Wittstar),qe behen pa konsultim apo bashkeveprim me ndonje person tjeter  te Kishes se  nderuar te  Mormoneve.

----------


## Sefedin

Ketu eshte nje liste evidence e disa nga doktrinat e Mormonizmit.

Ungjilli i vertete eshte humbur. Mormonzmi eshte rivendosja e tij.  (Doktrina Mormone, Bruce R. McConkie, fq.635).
Ka shume perendi    (Doktrina Mormone, fq.163)
Ka nje perendi nene   (Artikuj te besimit, James Tamalge, fq. 443)
Perendia kishte qene nje njeri ne nje planet tjeter (Doktrina mormone, fq.321. Joseph Smith, Kohet dhe Stinet, vol.5 , fq.613-614; Orson Pratt, Journal of Discourses, vol. 2, fq. 345; Brigham Young, Journal of Discourses, vol.7, fq.333.
Pasi qe je bere nje mormon i mire, ti ke nje potencial per tu bere nje zot (Mesimer e profetit Joseph Smith, fq. 345-347,354).

Nga keto evidenca per dokrtinen Mormone shihet qarte se mormonizmi nuk eshte krishterim. Ne fakt, eshte dicka krejtesisht tjeter !!   :Mos:  

Une per vete, kurre nuk do te kisha mundur ta vendosi besimit tim, perjetesine time, ne gjera te tilla sic thote mormonizmi dhe Joseph Smith.

----------


## Astrit77

Wittstar!

 Tek Proverbat 16:25 thuhet :

*Ka një rrugë që njeriut i duket e drejtë, por në fund ajo të nxjerr në udhët e vdekjes.*

 Ti thua se je i qete per rrugen qe ndjek, por ki kujdes!!! A eshte kjo rruga e gjalle e Perendise? Ka vetem nje rruge, nje te vertete. Uroj ta gjesh ate sepse nuk eshte larg teje.

 Fjala e Perendise duhet marre seriozisht. Mormonet e anashkalojne paralajmerimin ne fund te Bibles qe mos i shto asgje Fjales se Perendise sepse Zoti do te shtoje mbi ate plaget e pershkruara ne kete liber, dhe gjithashtu tek Proverbat 30:6 thuhet:

*Mos u shto asgjë fjalëve të tij që të mos të të qortojë dhe të dalësh gënjeshtar.*

 Tani me qarte dhe me hapur qe u flet Zoti mormoneve nuk ka se si behet dhe ata perseri ngulin kembe ne te tyren.

 Zoti ju bekofte!

----------


## wittstar

Me behet qefi qe shoh se jeni kerkues ne pune feje.Edhe une vete kam kerkuar gjate per te gjetur te verteten.Dhe me eshte dashur te provoj shume dhimbje per te arritur deri tek ajo.
  Pa dashur te futem ne diskutime teologjike ,te modelit te prifterinjve katolike,
  dua te perseris se pasi lexova mire me tru e me shpirt,
 Biblen,Dhiaten e vjeter dhe te Re,Librin Mormon,Koranin,mesazhin budist,
  dhe Upanishadet, arrita te behem nje mormon me shpirt.
  Pra o kerkues  lexo mire Biblen ,Dhiaten e vjeter e te Re,Librin Mormon,Koranin,mesazhin budist, dhe mbi te gjitha o lexues lexo upanishadet dhe pasi ti kesh lexuar mire upanishaded,
ktheju prape Bibles dhe librit Mormon ,po ta tha zemra,lutju zotit dhe thuaju a eshte rruga jote rruga e mormonizmit or zot, dhe mbase zoti te ndihmon te ndjekesh shtegun e ngushte e te veshtire qe te con tek ai.
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ......................

    From things unpublished:
  " I heard some other bad news about Catholic priests abusing little kids.This reminds me always of a Greek neighbor of mine.Poor fellows.And I said to myself :
 This cannot be,for he who knows the truth cannot be perverse.For truth is anything but perverse." Wittstar

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Ketu eshte nje liste evidence e disa nga doktrinat e Mormonizmit.
> 
> Ungjilli i vertete eshte humbur. Mormonzmi eshte rivendosja e tij.  (Doktrina Mormone, Bruce R. McConkie, fq.635).
> Ka shume perendi    (Doktrina Mormone, fq.163)
> Ka nje perendi nene   (Artikuj te besimit, James Tamalge, fq. 443)
> Perendia kishte qene nje njeri ne nje planet tjeter (Doktrina mormone, fq.321. Joseph Smith, Kohet dhe Stinet, vol.5 , fq.613-614; Orson Pratt, Journal of Discourses, vol. 2, fq. 345; Brigham Young, Journal of Discourses, vol.7, fq.333.
> Pasi qe je bere nje mormon i mire, ti ke nje potencial per tu bere nje zot (Mesimer e profetit Joseph Smith, fq. 345-347,354).
> 
> Nga keto evidenca per dokrtinen Mormone shihet qarte se mormonizmi nuk eshte krishterim. Ne fakt, eshte dicka krejtesisht tjeter !!   
> ...


Si nje nga Mormonet e pare Shqiptare mund te deshmoj qe keto qe thuhen me lart jane te verteta. Praktika e poligamise ka qene e shume perhapur, derisa qeveria federale i kercenoi Mormonet se do te humbin statusin 'tax-free' nqs nuk ndalonin praktiken e poligamise. Si per mrekulli, profeti i zgjedhur i tyre mori nje mezash nga Naltmadhnia ku urdherohej ndalimi i kesaj praktike.

Kisha e Shenjterve te Mevonshem eshte nje 'not for profit organization' me prona te fuqishme si banka, software companies, etc etc.

Misionet e tyre per te rinjte 18te vjecare jane nje zbor qe i mban ata nen mbikeqyrje te llahtarshme.

Eshte kult, por nuk i bejne dem njeriu. Nqs te pelqen ai stil jete, e nqs je aq i leshte sa te besosh qe nje Amerikan germoi e gjeti nje liber me pllaka ari te shkruar nga te paret e Amerikano Indianeve, qe ne fakt ishin Cifute te bardhe por Zoti i mallkoi e i beri pagane lekure-kuq, hallall ta bofte Zoti.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Wittstar!
> 
> *18  Unë i deklaroj kujtdo që dëgjon fjalët e profecisë së këtij libri, se nëse ndokush do ti shtojë këtyre gjërave, Perëndia do të dërgojë mbi të plagët e përshkruara në këtë libër.*!


Plako 

mqs Bibla perbehet nga 66 libra (te perzgjedhura me komision) duhet te thuash qe libri te cilit nuk i duhet hequr/shtuar eshte vetem 1 nga keta 66...dhe eshte pikerisht Zbulesa (Revelation)

----------


## Astrit77

Qafiro!

 Zbulesa eshte edhe libri i fundit i Bibles dhe keto fjale jane edhe fjalet permbyllese te Bibles. Bibla me te vertete perbehet prej 66 librash te shkruar nga rreth 40 persona te ndryshem per rreth 1500 vjet, por nga ana tjeter Bibla ka vetem nje Autor Hyjnor, Frymen e Shenjte, i Cili i frymezoi personat qe shkruajten. Bibla nga fillimi ne fund tregon origjinen tone, nga erdhem, ku jemi dhe se ku do te shkojme. 
Po te vesh re vetem 4 kapituj te Bibles flasin per nje bote pa mekat, nje bote jo te rene dhe keto jane dy te parat tek Zanafilla, krijimi i sotem dhe dy te fundit tek Zbulesa, krijimi i ri. Ato fjale ne fund te zbuleses nuk jane vene rastesisht dhe jo me kot ne fund te zbuleses. Ata jane nje paralajmerim i drejtperdrejt per ata qe do te vinin me vone me zbulesat e tyre dhe jane nje shenje per te dalluar se keto zbulesa (pllakash apo cfare do lloji) nuk vijne nga Perendia, por jane nje kurth per te larguar vemendjen e njerezve nga e verteta.
 Megjithekete cdo njeri ka mundesi perzgjedhjeje personale se ke te besoje dhe cfare te besoje. Koha do ta vertetoje se kush kishte te drejte, Perendia qe na flet me Fjalen e Tij dhe na ofron cdo dite nje mundesi per tu pajtuar me Te, me ane te gjakut te Birit te Tij, apo ne qe jemi te gatshem te besojme cdo gje mjafton te ndjehemi te sigurte dhe te qete perbrenda se ajo qe po bejme dhe besojme eshte ajo e duhura. Por edhe per kete Proverbat 16:25 thone dicka tjeter dhe eshte nje mundesi tjeter per te hapur syte dhe pare!!!

----------


## wittstar

Qafir shkruan:"

  "Si nje nga Mormonet e pare Shqiptare mund te deshmoj qe.."

   Qafir.Me vjen keq per ty qe je larguar nga Kisha Mormone por ti e di qe nese vjen nje dite qe 
  ti do te  ndjesh e mendosh ndryshe dyert e Kishes Mormone jane perseri te hapura per ty si edhe per kedo qe i merr  seriozisht punet e shpirtit.

   Ky rasti i Qafirit,rasti i njeriut qe futet ne nje kishe per te dale me vone prej saj me kujton 
  ate qe ndodhi ne Shqiperi pas 1990.
  Shume njerrez pagezoheshin pa fund neper pishinat e Tiranes.Qendronin disa muaj ne nje kishe me shprese per te plotesuar deshiren e tyre per tu larguar nga Shqiperia,
 dhe pasi plotesonin deshirat e tyre,ose pasi shihnin se ajo kishe nuk mund t'jau plotesonte ato largoheshin te zhgenjyer prej saj.
   E kuptoj qe nga nevoja ,kur ka hall njeriu,kur e ndjekin apo ka femijet pa buke njeriu c'nuk ben per te dale nga situata.Kjo eshte njerrezore.
   E megjithate a nuk meriton feja me teper respekt sesa interesat pragmatike te egzistences.
   A nuk eshte turp dhe aspak e beses,per te cilen mburremi me te drejte ne shqiptaret,qe te hysh ne nje kishe,te perpiqet ajo kishe te te coje ne Angli,Itali,Amerike apo ku do ti,dhe pastaj
te shkosh ne vendin ku ke deshiruar te shkosh dhe paturpesisht ti kthesh kurrizin kishes?
Si mund te luaj njeriu keshtu me shpirtin e tij dhe te femijve te tij? Si mund te luash keshtu me 
ndjenjat e atyre qe te kane pranuar dhe jane gezuar qe je futur ne kishen e tyre,cilado qofte ajo.
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..............
  Komentet e bera ne kete forum nga Wittstar mbi fene mormone apo aspekte te tjera te fese jane iniciative personale e Wittstar.Wittstar nuk eshte ngarkuar nga askush,qofte ky person privat apo juridik  per te bere keto dhe te tjera komente te cilat jane krejtesisht te tija personale.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Qafiro!
> 
>  por nga ana tjeter Bibla ka vetem nje Autor Hyjnor, Frymen e Shenjte, i Cili i frymezoi personat qe shkruajten. !!!


Ate nuk e dime ne. Kjo pike eshte ceshtje besimi vetjak qe eshte nje parakusht per t'u bere i Krishtere. Ata qe nuk e besojne kete, i shohin gjerat me nje prizem tjeter, me te llogjikshem. Ai prizem thote: vargu mbi mallkimin per ata qe heqin/shtojne dicka nuk i perket te gjithe 66 librave(qe sic te thashe u zgjodhen me komision) por vetem Zbuleses.

Ky eshte nje nga argumentat qe perdorin Mormonet ne favor te librit ekstra te tyre[Libri i Mormonit]

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Si mund te luaj njeriu keshtu me shpirtin e tij .


Loja u be e gjitha nga Mormonet. Kur e kuptuan qe po beheshin me te merzitshem me vizitat e tyre te shpeshta, dhe se nuk mund ti thoja 'mos hajdeni me' per shkak te zakonit te mirepritjes Shqiptar, ata intesifikuan vizitat derisa u detyrova te pagezohesha qe te mbyllja muhabetin. 

Te ishte se doja te shkoja ne Amerike nepermjet Mormoneve do kisha mbetur Mormon, por e lashe ate muhabet qe ne Shqiperi. Nuk e kuptoj c'rendesi ka ky informacion personal ne kete subjekt, por meqe u skandalizove kaq shume thashe te te 'ndricoj' mendjen.

gjithe te mirat

----------


## wittstar

Qafir shkruan:

" Loja u be e gjitha nga Mormonet. Kur e kuptuan qe po beheshin me te merzitshem me vizitat e tyre te shpeshta, dhe se nuk mund ti thoja 'mos hajdeni me' per shkak te zakonit te mirepritjes Shqiptar, ata intesifikuan vizitat derisa u detyrova te pagezohesha qe te mbyllja muhabetin.

Te ishte se doja te shkoja ne Amerike nepermjet Mormoneve do kisha mbetur Mormon, por e lashe ate muhabet qe ne Shqiperi. Nuk e kuptoj c'rendesi ka ky informacion personal ne kete subjekt, por meqe u skandalizove kaq shume thashe te te 'ndricoj' mendjen"

    Qafir take it easy.
    Une nuk e kisha fjalen per ty kur permenda abuzimin e kishave nga ana e njerrzve tane per qellime emigrimi,pasi une nuk e njoh dhe nuk kam te drejte te flas per rastin tend aq me teper qe ketu perpiqemi te bejme nje diskutim te pergjithshem dhe jo me cingla mingla per sjelljen e x apo y.Ai ishte thjesht nje asociacion meqe ti permendje dalje nga kisha.
  Por meqense ti ketu dezinformon lexuesin shqiptar mbi praktikat e fese Mormone me duhet te sqaroj si me poshte.
  Per dijeni te lexuesve te tjere Kisha Mormone nuk ben nderhyrje per shtegtim te pjesetareve te saj nga vendet e tyre ne Amerike.Me sa di une kjo gje zyrtarisht nuk lejohet nga Kisha Mormone.Po te qe keshtu une do te kisha ikur nje ore e me pare nga ky vend ku me perplasi fati.
   Per sa i perket pagezimit "per hir te miresjelljes"  kjo eshte hera e pare qe e degjoj.
   Mund te them se ke luajtur me raportin tend me Perendine ne ate rast,si dhe me vete ndergjegjen tende.
   Per dijeni te lexuesve te forumit.Kisha Mormone ndryshe nga shume kisha te tjera(apo shoqeri fitimprurese qe e quajne veten te tilla) i pyet njerrezit  nese ata kane interes te njohin 
fene Mormone. Vetem nqse kesaj pergjigje i jepet nje  pergjigje pozitive atehere misioneret Mormon sakrifikojne kohe per 6(gjashte ) leksione qe behen jejcili ne dite te ndryshme me qellim  prezantimi me Mormonizmin.
Qe nga leksioni i pare deri tek i gjashti pas te cilit vjen pagezimi  i interesuari ka te drejten e tij te thote ne se eshte i interesuar te njihet me tej me Mormonizmin apo jo.
Pas gjashte leksioneve prezantues( e theksoj kete prezantuese sepse per Mormonet studimi i librave te shenjta-Bibel,Libri Mormon,etj -jane detyre per te gjithe jeten e njeriut ne kete bote)
te interesuarit i thuhet shprehimisht,lutju Zotit dhe neqoftese Zoti te thote ty se Kisha Mormone eshte e vertete dhe eshte rruga jote drejt tij atehere hajde dhe pagezohu.
Kur ti ke kaq shume kohe te mendohesh per kete hap kaq te rendesishem ne jeten tende dhe megjithate thua se ben pagezim vetem i shtyre nga miresjellja Qafir duhet te te them 
something is wrong here.
Uroj qe ti Qafir mos jesh nga ata qe kane fatet e Shqiperise ne dore sot se mos thjesht nga miresjellja ja jep gjithe Shqiperine ndonje firme apo shteti qe s'ka ku te fusi plehrat e veta nukleare.
   Me fjale te tjera dua te perseris: Merre me seriozisht jeten tende shpirterore,
    dhe po te me degjosh mua me seriozisht se cdo gje tjeter ne kete bote.
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ......................

     From things unpublished

  "I said:
     If humans could but only have  the tolerance of religion among themselves,many things would have been different on this planet.
But you seem yourself to be overpowered by feelings of revenge -said she-.I mean your active memories of the pain they inflicted upon you".
You are right-Said I- But I  there are times when I feel love and respect for my enemies,for I have God on my side,and I am moving in his path"  Author  Wittstar

----------


## Manulaki

> Qafir shkruan:
> 
> " Loja u be e gjitha nga Mormonet. Kur e kuptuan qe po beheshin me te merzitshem me vizitat e tyre te shpeshta, dhe se nuk mund ti thoja 'mos hajdeni me' per shkak te zakonit te mirepritjes Shqiptar, ata intesifikuan vizitat derisa u detyrova te pagezohesha qe te mbyllja muhabetin.
> 
> Te ishte se doja te shkoja ne Amerike nepermjet Mormoneve do kisha mbetur Mormon, por e lashe ate muhabet qe ne Shqiperi. Nuk e kuptoj c'rendesi ka ky informacion personal ne kete subjekt, por meqe u skandalizove kaq shume thashe te te 'ndricoj' mendjen"
> 
>     Qafir take it easy.
>     Une nuk e kisha fjalen per ty kur permenda abuzimin e kishave nga ana e njerrzve tane per qellime emigrimi,pasi une nuk e njoh dhe nuk kam te drejte te flas per rastin tend aq me teper qe ketu perpiqemi te bejme nje diskutim te pergjithshem dhe jo me cingla mingla per sjelljen e x apo y.Ai ishte thjesht nje asociacion meqe ti permendje dalje nga kisha.
>   Por meqense ti ketu dezinformon lexuesin shqiptar mbi praktikat e fese Mormone me duhet te sqaroj si me poshte.
> ...


Na merzite me keto dokra. Lere tjetrin rehat, se ai e di vete se c'ka hequr per te hequr qafe njerez te ketij lloji. Njerez qe rrembejne femije per t'i dhunuar, njerez te mbushur me veten e tyre, egoiste dhe qe nuk dine gje tjeter vec gjysmes se poshtme te trupit.

Me falni per kete lloj shperthimi, por kjo lloj praktike fetare eshte nga me te ultat, dhe guxojne dhe e futin si pjese te Krishterimit. A mund te behen nje e bardha me te zezen!!!!

----------


## wittstar

> Na merzite me keto dokra. Lere tjetrin rehat, se ai e di vete se c'ka hequr per te hequr qafe njerez te ketij lloji. Njerez qe rrembejne femije per t'i dhunuar, njerez te mbushur me veten e tyre, egoiste dhe qe nuk dine gje tjeter vec gjysmes se poshtme te trupit.
> 
> Me falni per kete lloj shperthimi, por kjo lloj praktike fetare eshte nga me te ultat, dhe guxojne dhe e futin si pjese te Krishterimit. A mund te behen nje e bardha me te zezen!!!!


   Hi Manulaki,

  Ju keni bere akuza teper te renda ketu me lart kundra Kishes Mormone.
   Keni thene se rrembejne femije,dhunojne duke pergjithesuar.
   Ju lutem neqoftese keni prova flisni me fakte.Kush Mormon dhe kur sipash jush paska bere 
  krime te tilla dhe nuk eshte perjashtuar nga Kisha Mormone.
  Dele te zeza ka kudo,por Kisha Mormone sic dihet nuk i pranon delet e zeza ne rradhet e saj.
  Une nuk di ndonje Mormon qe te kete kryer krimet per te cilat ju akuzoni cdo pjesetar te Kishes Mormone duke pergjithesuar,por edhe neqoftese ne ndonje rast te rralle nje Mormon do
  te shkiste ne rrugen e krimit atehere ate menjehere do ta perjashtonin nga Kisha sepse o 
  jetegjate  Kisha Mormone eshte ajka e botes dhe ajka e botes nuk e do krimin.

----------


## Manulaki

> Hi Manulaki,
> 
>   Ju keni bere akuza teper te renda ketu me lart kundra Kishes Mormone.
>    Keni thene se rrembejne femije,dhunojne duke pergjithesuar.
>    Ju lutem neqoftese keni prova flisni me fakte.Kush Mormon dhe kur sipash jush paska bere 
>   krime te tilla dhe nuk eshte perjashtuar nga Kisha Mormone.
>   Dele te zeza ka kudo,por Kisha Mormone sic dihet nuk i pranon delet e zeza ne rradhet e saj.
>   Une nuk di ndonje Mormon qe te kete kryer krimet per te cilat ju akuzoni cdo pjesetar te Kishes Mormone duke pergjithesuar,por edhe neqoftese ne ndonje rast te rralle nje Mormon do
>   te shkiste ne rrugen e krimit atehere ate menjehere do ta perjashtonin nga Kisha sepse o 
>   jetegjate  Kisha Mormone eshte ajka e botes dhe ajka e botes nuk e do krimin.


Ne rradhe te pare kerkoj te falur per shembullin qe mora. Meqe thua qe dele te zeza ka kudo po e pranoj si nje justifikim per te mos mare shembuj delet e zeza. Por po marr doktrinen qe eshte ne kundershtim me cdo lloj morali njerezor. Mjaft te lexosh ato qe jane shkruar, mjaft te lexosh herezine qe njeriu mund te behet zot, dhe nuk ka ku te shkosh me tutje. Nuk eshte krishterim, dhe as qe ben pjese ne te.

----------


## wittstar

Manulaki a mund ta dime kujt feje i perket ti?

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

  Shenim:Ne Bibel thuhet se cdo qime floku qe ka njeriu ne koke i eshte numeruar.Une e besoj 
  kete gje.- Wittstar +

----------

